# Newbie Goin Crazy



## Nic (13/7/16)

Hi Guys

Names Nic. I began vaping for about 2 weeks now. Started off with the iJust 2 & now also got a Pico. I am still learning the terminology and how the vape scene really works in terms of the hardware. I find that the Pico vapes my eliquid quicker, much quicker actually, compared to the iJust 2. I realise the tank in the Melo 3 on the Pico is smaller than the IJust 2 but it seems like it is big difference. 

I have a .3ohm coil in the iJust 2 and a .5ohm coil in the Pico. Could that be it? I am still trying to gauge what is best. 

Lastly, what is the most cost effective (in terms of eliquid usage) as well as safest way to vape the Pico as i can change the wattage, etc.

I feel like im all over the place trying to take in too much information at once LOL.

Appreciate any help. Happy Vaping!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Hey Nic, 

We pretty much in the same boat, trying to find our way in this crazey Vape world. So I to am very interested to hear the responses from the more experienced guys.

I fill this little pico of mine up so much and as far as I'm concerned that seems to be the only crit I can give the little demon machine.

When I just got it I started vaping at like 32watts and it seemed good and kept it there for a few days until I realized my cheast and throat taking a bit of strain. I then thought, "You know what, if I'm going to take strain might as well do it at 40watts", lol.

And for me its been so much better, better taste, shorter vapes and actually less vaping and no more strain. So the combo of more satisfying vapes at less frequent intervals means I'm using less juice. Weird I know but worked well for me.

My advise is probably dumb but hey just my experience.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nic (13/7/16)

Thanks for the Advise Imtiaaz. Going to play around at higher wattages and shorter vapes to see how it reacts.


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/7/16)

Well the pico only has a 2ml tank and the ijust 2 is like 5ml or something. so technically it would seem like its going down faster. Try this. Use just your pico tank. I use my 2ml tank all day and i have to fill about 4 times so its 8ml im vaping. Then try just use your ijust tank all day and then see how many times you fill it. Then you can sort of calculate the usage based on ml over the day. 1 more thing... use your ijust 2 tank on your pico. If im not mistaken the ijust 2 cannot adjust wattage. therefore its power will deplete over the day causing it too use less liquid. your pico if set to 30w will use 30w till its dead. so test using the pico. Good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jono90 (13/7/16)

Hi Nic. So are you going shall I say? "Ham" lol

as far as I know the lower your resistance the faster you will go through juice.
also adding more coils (also lowers resistance) will also make your juice go faster
so therefore stick to higher resistance coils and also the lowest wattage that you still enjoy the vape.
otherwise look to temp control coils for use with the Melo 3 tank as temp control helps with Juice Consumption


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/16)

Nic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Names Nic. I began vaping for about 2 weeks now. Started off with the iJust 2 & now also got a Pico. I am still learning the terminology and how the vape scene really works in terms of the hardware. I find that the Pico vapes my eliquid quicker, much quicker actually, compared to the iJust 2. I realise the tank in the Melo 3 on the Pico is smaller than the IJust 2 but it seems like it is big difference.
> 
> ...


Ok so there is 2 things at play that determines the amount of juice vaporized.

1. Surface area
2. Wattage

In the iJust at .3 ohms you are vaping at +-58 watts (on a fully charged battery) and on the pico you vape at whatever you set it. More watts will vaporize more juice. Secondly the .5 ohm coil has more wraps of wire and thus has more surface area, more surface area equals more vaporization.


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/16)

Jono90 said:


> Hi Nic. So are you going shall I say? "Ham" lol
> 
> as far as I know the lower your resistance the faster you will go through juice.
> also adding more coils (also lowers resistance) will also make your juice go faster
> ...


More coils makes for higher resistance not lower. It does add surface area though

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/7/16)

GerharddP said:


> More coils makes for higher resistance not lower. It does add surface area though



AFAIK Dual coils will halve total resistance as the current is now split up two ways.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/7/16)

@Nic I agree with @Kalashnikov in that it's most probably the tank size that is dictating how quickly you are using your juice.

When it comes to vapor production there roughly four main points to look at, amount of heat, volume of liquid being vaporized, rate at which wick is drawing up fluid and restriction of airflow.

The heat of your coils is effected by the power going through and their resistance against the current, lower ohm coils actually heat up slower relative to higher ohm coils but also take longer to cool down so liquid is exposed to heat longer, lower ohm coils also allow you to pump more wattage in to them with less volts (so you can get more heat production with less tax on the battery and the mods chip). 

Volume of liquid being vaporized will be determined by the heat of the coils as well as how much volume can sit on the surface area of those coils as well as how easily your wick pulls up new liquid. 

Airflow will determine how much and how quickly vapor comes out straight from the coil, vapor might condense inside if the air flow is too restricted, vapor might not leave quick enough so that it cools down and clogs up more vapor production. 

All of the above plus how often you hit off of your mod will effect juice consumption.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (13/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> @Nic I agree with @Kalashnikov in that it's most probably the tank size that is dictating how quickly you are using your juice.
> 
> When it comes to vapor production there roughly four main points to look at, amount of heat, volume of liquid being vaporized, rate at which wick is drawing up fluid and restriction of airflow.
> 
> ...


QFT!
Very nice explanation, thank you Feliks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> AFAIK Dual coils will halve total resistance as the current is now split up two ways.


Know that. Mistakenly thought he was talking about wraps and not whole coils


----------



## Jono90 (13/7/16)

Yes i was meaning if you take 1 coil and then add another exact same coil that it lowers/halves the resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/7/16)

Jono90 said:


> Yes i was meaning if you take 1 coil and then add another exact same coil that it lowers/halves the resistance


Yep 100% more wraps in series adds resistance but more wraps in parallel halves it. When we build dual coils in a dripper or tank those coils are parallel.
I hope I got that right lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/7/16)

Nic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Names Nic. I began vaping for about 2 weeks now. Started off with the iJust 2 & now also got a Pico. I am still learning the terminology and how the vape scene really works in terms of the hardware. I find that the Pico vapes my eliquid quicker, much quicker actually, compared to the iJust 2. I realise the tank in the Melo 3 on the Pico is smaller than the IJust 2 but it seems like it is big difference.
> 
> ...



Hi @Nic, welcome to the forum and congrats on the vaping!
You have good gear. The iJust2 and pico are very popular and many say reliable
I think the guys above have given great feedback and advice. Dont worry if it sounds confusing - it can be a bit overwhelming at first.

I think the main reason your juice appears to be going faster on the pico is the tank is much smaller. Only holds 2ml i believe. Just play around with the wattage and you could also experiment with different coils. Generally, the *higher* ohm coils are designed to be used at lower wattages, produce a less intense vape, less vapour and consume less juice.


----------

